# Weekly Competition 2017-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U F R' U F' U2 F' U'
*2. *U2 R' U F R' F2 U' F2 U2
*3. *R U2 R2 F U' R' U' R U'
*4. *U F' R U' R2 F U R2 U
*5. *F' R2 F R2 F

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' U' R U2 F' U2 L2 R D' B
*2. *D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F L D' R B2 D' R U' B U B
*3. *D2 F2 U2 R U2 L R2 B2 R2 B2 F' R D U2 B D F2 U F2 R'
*4. *B D2 B' D L U F' L' B D F B U2 F R2 F' B' U2 F' D2
*5. *B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' D R' D R2 F' D L2 D2 B

*4x4x4
1. *B' U2 F2 Uw' R D U2 L B Fw' R' F' R' B Rw2 Uw L2 Rw R D B2 F' Uw' R Fw R' Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' F D' L2 D' Uw U' F' R2 B L
*2. *U' F L2 Rw' D2 Uw' U L Fw U Rw R2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw' F Uw2 Fw2 L Fw' Uw' U F R F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U' B' Uw2 U2 F' D' B Fw2 R2 B F2
*3. *F Rw2 Fw Uw2 L' U2 B' R' Fw2 F' D' Uw' Fw' F' R2 F2 L2 R2 D Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw D' U' B2 F R2 Fw2 F2 U Rw' R Uw' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw' R B'
*4. *R' B2 L' Rw2 B R' U R Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' U' L Fw R' B' Fw' D' Rw R D' R' Fw' Uw2 R2 U' F Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B' D Fw' Rw2 U2 L2
*5. *R B2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 F' Uw2 L' F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw' B Fw F2 L Rw R2 F2 D Rw U2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 U R2 Uw' L R' D' U2 B

*5x5x5
1. *U Bw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw U2 L' Rw B' Lw' B Fw F2 L Dw L' Lw2 Uw' Rw' R F' Uw' Fw2 Dw B L' Uw L' B U' R Bw F2 D' F' R2 F L2 Lw' U B Bw F D2 R U2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 Bw F R2 D2 Dw B L2 Rw' R' Dw
*2. *B2 F' R F' Dw' R Dw' Uw U2 Rw' R2 U R' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' R Dw2 F Lw Bw2 R2 F' Dw Bw D Uw' F Uw2 Rw Fw D' Dw B2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw B2 Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 R2 Dw2 Lw Fw' D Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw' Rw' Fw L'
*3. *Fw' F Dw Lw Bw' Uw' U Fw' Dw Uw' R U' Bw2 F' Rw2 B Lw Rw2 Fw' L R' F2 L2 Rw' B' Bw Fw' F' Uw' L' Lw Bw F2 Lw2 Rw' F Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Rw Fw' F2 Dw Bw' Lw Dw' Fw2 U Fw D F2 D L2 Lw B Lw D' R'
*4. *Uw' Bw' Uw' U2 L' Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw R B Dw' B' Bw2 Fw Dw Fw D' B L2 U2 L Rw2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 Rw Dw L Lw Rw Bw2 Rw B2 R2 U2 R Bw Lw R' Dw U' B2 Bw2 Rw2 D' F2 R' Fw2 Dw' L' Fw L' R2 Bw L2 F2 Dw2 L2 Rw
*5. *Dw R' D2 B2 F2 U Lw' Rw2 B D2 Bw' F Uw L Fw L' R2 Uw' U Lw2 D' U B2 R B' F2 U2 B Bw2 L' Rw2 R Dw' Fw' U F' R2 F2 L' D2 Lw Fw2 F L Lw Dw2 B' Bw2 F' L Bw2 L' D2 Bw2 L Lw' Fw2 D2 B Bw2

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 2U 2L' 3F' 2R2 2D' 2F L' 2L' 2R' D' 3F 3R D 3U2 L R2 3U 2B2 2L' 2B 2D 3U2 B2 3F F' 2D' L' 2L' 2B2 D U' 2R' 3F2 F2 3R' 2D L 2R 2F2 2U L' D 3U2 2F 2R' 2U' 3F2 2F 2U' U' B 2F2 2D' 2U2 F 2R2 2B2 3F' L2 2R' B2 D' 2D2 3U2 B2 2F D2 2D2 U2
*2. *L2 2L2 2F' 2D 2U2 2L' D' 2U2 2B F D' U' 2F 3R 2F2 F R' U' 3R' 2R' B2 2L2 2B' D' 2F' 3U U 2L' 3R' 2D 3U' L' 3U' 2B 3F' R2 F D2 2D2 R 3F L' 2L R2 2B' 2L 2B' R2 D 3U 2F' F' 2D U2 2F2 2R D' F D' 2D2 B2 2U2 F L' 3F2 2D2 3F2 2L' 3R2 D
*3. *3F' 2R 3F 2F' 3U' 2U L' 2R' F 3U' L' 2L 2R B' 3F 2F 2L' 2B2 3F2 U' B' 3F2 3R R 2D2 2L' 2R2 R' 2U2 2L' F' L 2D' L R' B' 2B 2D F' 2U2 2L2 2B' 3F 2D 2B U' F 2U' L' R2 3F2 F' 3U 2L2 2D' 2B2 2F F' 3U' 2B 3U' L' 2R2 2U U2 2B' 2D 3F2 F' U'
*4. *3U2 U' B' 2F' D2 B2 U' 2R' D2 U 3R 2B 3F' 2F2 U2 2B' R' 3U2 F' 2D2 2L 2U 2B2 L2 R2 2B' 2L' 3F 2D2 L' 2F 2U2 L2 2L' 3R 2R 2B2 F2 R2 2U' F2 3R2 2D2 U F 2U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L 3R2 2D' R' 2U B 2B 2L2 3F' 3R 2R 2D U2 L 2D' F2 U 2R' 2U U
*5. *2D' 3U 2F2 F2 L' 2R' D' 2B 2R 2U L 2U2 2B 2L2 2F 3U2 F' 3R R 3U 2U2 U2 R' 2B2 2D' B 3R2 2R2 R2 2F 2U U' 2R' D 2B' F R2 D L' 2B U 2L 2R2 F' 3R' 2R 2U' 2R 3F D' 3U2 U 2B F' D2 2D 2U2 2F F D 3U' 3R' 2F2 D2 2B' 2F L' R2 3U2 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *R 2B2 3F2 2U F L' 3U' R' 3D2 2L2 2D2 3L' 2U' 3R' D 2D' B' 2B2 2L' 2R' F D2 U2 2F2 2L' F R B' 3L2 2B2 F' 2R' 2U U' 2L 2R2 2U B' R' 3F 2F' 3L 2D' 3F 2R' R 3D' 3U U2 3L B2 2B2 F 3U 2U2 R2 2D' U 2B2 2U U 2L2 B2 3B 3F2 F 2R2 2U 3B F L F 3R' 3B' 2U' 2B' F' 3R F' 3D2 2B' 2D2 U' 2B2 3U' 2U2 3L 2D' L2 3U 2U 3F' 2R2 R U 2R D 2D' 3B 2L'
*2. *2R' 2U 3R' 3B' 2D' L 2R' 2D' 3F' 2D2 3U 2L' 3R2 2B' D 3F' 3R' 2D R U 3F2 L 2U' 2L' 3L2 3R' 3D2 3U2 3R 3D' 3B 3F 3U' 2L U' 3L2 3R2 D 2B' U' B2 3F D2 L' 3R' 2R2 2U' 3B' D 2L 3B2 3L2 R F2 D 2U 3B2 3F 3U' 2L' U 3R' 2B2 2F2 F2 L' 2L R' 2B' 2D' F 3D2 2L2 3L' 3B' 3U R 3D 3L' 3R' B2 3B 3F 2F L B 3B 3F' 2U' 2R2 D' 2F 3D R' 3D' 2F' 2U 2F2 2L2 3R'
*3. *2D F U' 3F' 2L2 3U' 3L2 R B U' 3L 2U U' 2B2 3D 2R' R B2 2B2 F L2 2F2 2D 3U 2U L 3R2 D2 2D' 2U R 2B' 3B F2 L2 2L' 2D' 2U' 3F2 3D 3U2 U L B' 3R2 2B2 2R' D' 3D' B 2R' 3B L 3B' D2 2U' R D 2L2 2D' 3D' 2U' U' 3R 3F 3U' 3F 3U2 2U 2R2 2F U2 L2 2L' D2 3D 3L 3B 2F' R' 3D 2F2 3R 2U' U 2L' 2D2 2L' R2 U 2L2 2B L2 R2 2B2 3D' 3U 2U2 3R2 U'
*4. *2L' 3L 3F D2 2F' R 3F2 3L2 3R2 3B2 2R2 3B' 2F2 F' 2L 3U U 2B' L 2L 3R R2 3B2 3R' 2D' U' L2 2U' U2 2F2 2D 2L' B' 2L' 3L 3R R' D' 2F' F' 2L 3L2 2B2 F D' 3F' D U L2 3R 3B 3F 2L2 D2 3R 3D 3B 2D2 3U2 R' 2D' 3U' B2 2L' 2R2 R2 2D2 3L' 2R 2D2 3U U2 R' 2D2 3U 2U' F' D' 3B' F' 3D 2B2 3B' F' D 2L 3F 3U' 3B' 3F' 2F2 F 2R' 3B2 3F F2 L B' 2L2 2B2
*5. *2D2 2F2 D2 2D 2R F2 D2 L 2R B' 2R U2 2R2 3D' 3F' 2D2 B2 3F' 2F2 2L' 3D 3F2 3U2 B' 2B' 3F 2U' 2B2 2D' 3R2 U R 3U2 L' 2L 3U U' B' 2L F 2D 3D' 3L' 3R2 2R F2 2L 3U' 2R2 3F F2 2L 2R 3F2 3L2 3B2 2F2 2L B 2R2 3B R D2 R2 D 3B' 2L2 3R U L2 D2 3F 3R2 B' D 2U' R' 3F 3R 3U' 2B 3D2 2L2 F' D' 2B 2U 2B 3D2 L2 2L' 3R' 3U 2B 3B' U' 2B2 F2 2D2 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U' F2 U F2 R U R2 U'
*2. *F U2 R' F U' F2 R F' U
*3. *U F2 U F' U2 F R2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' L B' L D' F R U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' R' B' D U2 L2 B' R2 Fw' Uw
*2. *U' F' R L F B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U' F' D' F' B2 R2 B' U' F L Fw' Uw
*3. *F R L D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F R F' U2 F' B2 D2 R F2 U' R2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 L R2 B' L Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw R2 F2 Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 F' U' F2 Rw2 U L Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 U' R D2 U B Fw2 F L2 Fw2 F2 L U' Fw' R2 U
*2. *Fw2 F' Rw2 B U' Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 F D2 B2 Fw' F Uw Rw Fw2 D' L Uw2 F2 U Rw Uw Rw2 F L Rw U' Rw2 D Rw2 R F2 Rw' B2 R Uw Fw L'
*3. *L B R2 Uw F R Fw2 F' Rw' U' F' Rw D U' L' D2 F' L B' L2 R2 B2 Fw Rw' D2 L Rw' R B U2 B Fw F Rw D2 U' Rw' R Uw2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B Dw2 Uw' U2 B Bw2 F' U L2 B' Uw' L R' D Dw2 R' B2 F' Lw' Rw Bw2 R' D Uw' B2 L Fw' Lw2 Rw' B' Bw2 F' D U Lw R Uw2 B' F' Dw' Lw' Dw Rw' R' F' R Uw' B2 Bw2 L B2 R' U Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Uw2 Lw'
*2. *D2 Dw' B2 Bw' F2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw D Dw B2 U F' Uw2 Bw' Lw' F' Dw F Dw U R2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw U Rw' R2 B' Fw R Fw D2 Dw2 Uw Fw F2 Lw' Uw' U' B2 Rw' R Fw Lw2 R' U2 Rw2 B Dw2 Uw' Lw D2 Dw2 B2 F' Rw' R2 Uw'
*3. *Rw Fw D2 Dw' R2 Dw' B Bw Dw2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 F' Lw U' Bw' F L D' Lw' Uw Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Bw D2 Uw U2 F R2 D' L2 Lw2 B' R2 B D2 Dw' U' Rw' B Bw Dw' B2 Bw2 U B' Uw F' U' L2 Rw2 R' D' U' R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 F2 L D2 2B' 3R2 2U' L2 3F 2D B2 3F' 2F2 F2 3U' U 2L2 2U2 B' 2B2 3F D F 2D 3U' 2U L2 2R' 2B2 R2 2D2 R' 2B' D2 3U2 2R2 2D 2B' 3F2 F 2D2 3U F' 2R2 D 2F' D B U' 2R 2U2 U' 2R' 2F2 2U U2 2F2 3U2 F' 2L2 R 2F' D2 3R2 F 3U 2B' F2 3U 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' 2R D 2L' 3R' 2F D2 3D2 3U' U 2R D2 3U' 2L 2F2 3D' R' 2B' D' R B' 2U' 3R F2 2L F 3L 2B' 2U 2L 3L2 R2 2F2 R2 3F' 3U2 2U' 2L2 2R D2 2U' 2F2 2L' 3D 2B' 3B' U B' 3F 3U' 3B' D2 R U' B2 3F2 2F F 3D 3U U 2R2 2U2 3B 3D2 2F 2D 3F 2R 2U2 3L 2R 2B2 3R 2D2 3U 2B' 2U R2 2B2 2F2 2D' 2U' 2L2 D 3U' B' 2U' 3B' 3F' 2D 3D 2F2 L' 3F2 L' R D2 F' 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U D' F2 U R2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L' B U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 D' F2 B U' R F D2 B2 R' B' D L' F' B2 D' F2 D' L' F2 Rw Uw2
*3. *B L R' D L F' L F2 B' U' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' B' L B' D B Rw' Uw
*4. *F' L' R F' U' R2 D' F2 B U' L F B L2 U' R B R2 L Fw' Uw
*5. *F' D B' R L2 F2 B' L B F2 L' R2 U2 B' U R' D R2 B' R Fw' Uw
*6. *U F2 L' F' B2 R2 L' B' R2 L2 B U' D' B2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' L' F Rw Uw2
*7. *U F2 B R' B R D2 L R2 B2 U' L' D F U' D' B L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *U B R2 U2 L2 U L2 R' F' D' R U B' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U D R Fw' Uw
*9. *L' R B L R' F D2 L' U' B R2 B2 U L2 R' D' B' L' B2 R2 L' Fw Uw2
*10. *L B2 F R F2 R' L' B' F D' U2 L' R2 D2 F R U' B2 U Fw' Uw'
*11. *B2 R B' D' B L U' L' R' U2 B' R' U' F U' D R F D2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *D2 B' D2 L B2 L' R2 B' U2 B' U R2 B L U B' U' F D R2 Fw Uw'
*13. *F D2 U F U2 B U B R' B L2 R' F D' B' F' D' U B F2 U Fw' Uw'
*14. *F B2 R' L F' R D' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U' L' D' L' D' L2 R2 B2 Rw Uw
*15. *R2 F' L2 R' D B2 R' F' B U' D F B U' D' B D' U R' U' Rw' Uw2
*16. *R' L U R' D U2 R' F' R' F U2 D' L D2 R2 F L' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *U' R' L U2 D' B2 R' D2 U2 R F2 B L' B' L F' L2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*18. *U2 L2 D2 U2 R F R U2 L F2 U' R D' F' U R2 U B' L R2 Fw Uw'
*19. *F' L' R U' R B2 L U D B2 L F2 R D' R2 D F B R' D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*20. *R' D' B' R B2 D R' B' U' L U' B' F2 U R2 U' R2 B' R' L' Fw Uw
*21. *L2 B L R' U L D2 B' F U D' F L' B' L2 R F B L2 D U' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *D2 R L2 D' B' U' R U' B D U2 R2 B L2 B2 D' B R U' B2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *D U2 R D2 F2 B U2 F R2 F2 L B' D' R' U' B2 D L2 R2 B L Fw Uw'
*24. *U B' D2 B U L2 R2 U2 R2 F D' F B' D U' R2 B D L Fw Uw
*25. *R B2 F2 L' U' F2 R' L D' B' F U F' U D F B2 U' F2 L Fw Uw
*26. *F2 D2 L U2 D2 R D' F' B' R' B F2 L2 D' F2 B R' B F' Rw Uw
*27. *D B2 D B' U2 B D B F' U' R B2 D F D' L' D' U2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*28. *R2 D' L D2 F' U F U L2 F U2 D2 L' D2 F' R' F R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*29. *U2 D' F U R U' L' D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R F' L2 R2 F U2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *F B R2 L2 D L2 R D R' D2 F L F' B' L2 B F' D R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*31. *B U2 L U' L F D' B2 U2 R' B' R2 L F' B' R2 D L F2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *U' B D' F2 U' R D F B' L' F2 B L' B2 L D F' B2 R' L' D' Rw2 Uw
*33. *F2 D U2 B2 F2 R' B' F R B' R2 F D' F' U2 L2 D L' U2 B Rw' Uw
*34. *B' U' D' B F' L2 D' B' U2 D' F B' U L2 F2 D B L' D' F2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*35. *D U R L2 F' U' R B2 U B2 D' B2 D U' F' D U L U2 F' R Fw' Uw
*36. *D R L D F' U2 F' B U' B' R L2 D' B2 R U' L' F2 B R Fw Uw
*37. *F2 U' L' D L F2 D2 B' L D2 R2 L2 F' B U2 L2 R2 F' L F R Fw' Uw
*38. *B' D2 F B L B U2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 U2 F U B' L' R2 B L Fw' Uw2
*39. *R2 U2 L F' D R D' U L2 D U F' B' L2 D F D2 B2 L B2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *F2 L' B' F D2 B F' L2 B F L R' B' D2 B2 D' F U2 F Rw' Uw'
*41. *F U D' F' B2 U2 B F' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R L2 B Rw
*42. *B2 F2 D' F U2 D' F' R2 F U F B R' U F' D R D R L B' Rw' Uw
*43. *F' L' U' D2 B2 F' U R2 U' R' F' U R2 D' U2 R B2 F' D2 Fw Uw2
*44. *F2 L2 U2 F' R L B' R2 B2 R' U F D2 R' F2 R' U' L2 D U' B' Rw2 Uw
*45. *U2 F2 D' U' R' B2 L' F U D' R L2 U2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B' U F' Rw2 Uw
*46. *D2 B' R' F' B' D2 F B D' F D' U2 L2 F2 D' F U2 B F2 U B Rw2 Uw
*47. *F' L2 B' L' D' B R2 U' B D F' U B F' D' R B F L R' Fw' Uw'
*48. *L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R L2 B2 R' F' B' U2 B2 R' L2 U' L2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw
*49. *D F' U' D' F2 B' R2 F' R U2 R U R2 D U2 R' U B2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw
*50. *D R U B2 D L F' L2 F2 U' F L D2 U' B' U L D2 L F' U' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 L U2 L' U' B F2 D R F' U' B' R2 U'
*2. *F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R U L B' R B2 R2 U' F2 U2
*3. *D F2 U L2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 L' B' F L' D' B2 L' B L2 D
*4. *U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L' B' R B' U' F L2 R B' U'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B R2 D B' D2 F' L U2 R F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 D F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R' B U' F' U' R2 D L' F2
*2. *L D2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L' R' D2 R' D F D F2 U L' B2 U2 B' L
*3. *L B2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 D' L F' R' U2 B2 D2 B R'
*4. *F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 U' L2 B F L F' R U2 B F'
*5. *D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' U2 L F' U R B' D' F' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R' U2 R L2 U L' U D2 F' R L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R
*2. *R2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 B D' U2 R U L' D' B' D' B2
*3. *F U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 L' D U F L' D2 F' R2 B2
*4. *F2 D2 B D' B' U L' D2 B U D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2
*5. *L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D' L' B R' B2 R2 D L F' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D' B R2 F' D2 F2 L D'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R U R' F U F' U2 R F
*3. *B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 F' U2 F2 L D B F' L' B2 U2
*4. *L U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw B Rw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R' B' Fw' U F Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R U2 R' U' B L' Rw2 R Uw U' Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' R B Rw2 D U' R' D' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U' R2 F R U2 F2 R U
*3. *B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R' B' F' U F' D2 L D' R2 F2
*4. *F' Uw' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw B2 F D2 Uw2 U2 L Rw U' Rw F2 L2 D B2 D Uw2 U' B Rw2 B' L2 Rw' Uw U2 L2 B Fw2 F' U' L R Fw L Uw2 R
*5. *Dw2 Uw' Bw' D Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw R Dw' Rw B2 L2 Rw' R Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 F2 Lw2 B' Bw' Fw Lw2 B' F D Rw' F2 Lw' D' R2 Bw2 Lw R Fw Lw Fw R2 Uw' B Rw' Uw B2 Fw F2 L2 R2 Uw Lw D2 R B' Fw2 D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' R F R2 U2 F' U R
*3. *B2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 L B' L' U' L B' F' R B
*4. *R' D' B' Fw' L' Fw F D' Uw' L' F R2 Uw' B2 L2 D2 Uw' U' Rw2 D B' Fw Uw' U2 L' U B2 L D R2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 L
*5. *Lw2 U2 Bw' R2 D B L2 Bw' L Rw F2 Lw2 D Rw U' Fw Dw L Lw' R Bw' F' Rw' Dw' U L' Rw' R Uw F Rw Bw' Fw2 L R2 Fw U Fw' Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 B U2 Bw2 L2 D Lw2 D Lw' Uw' R' Fw F2 R D' Uw2 F'
*6. *D' 3U2 U2 2R2 U' 2R 2F R B2 3U2 B' U 2R2 2B2 3F' R2 D' 2D2 2L2 F2 3R2 2B 2F2 U2 L 2R' 3F' F' D' 3R2 R' U 3F2 3U 3F2 F' 2R2 2U' U2 3R' 3U' U 2B 2U 3F 2L' 2D' 2U2 L2 3R2 F' 3R' 3F2 2U' 2F 2D 2U2 2L2 B2 2B' 2F L2 3F' 3U U L D' L U' L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R U R' U' R F' R' U2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F U' B D L' B2 F' R
*4. *Fw' Uw2 B2 R' B2 Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F D Rw Fw' Uw' U' R B2 U' L2 R' D' F2 D2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw2 B Rw U' Fw2 U Rw' B
*5. *Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' B F' R B2 Dw' Fw F' D' L' Lw R2 Uw Fw2 L' D2 Lw' B' Uw2 Lw Bw Fw Lw' U2 Bw' Dw R' U' Lw F R2 B' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw L2 R F Lw2 R2 Bw Fw U Lw R B U' B2 Fw F' Lw2 F' Rw' R Bw2 Lw2
*6. *2B 2F' F2 L D 3U' R D B2 3U' U 3R R' D' B 2L2 B D' 2R B' 2B 2R B' 2L D' 2D' 2U 2F' F2 L 2R2 D' 2D 3U2 2B L 3R 3F 2L' B 3F' L' 3F2 2F U B' 2B2 2F2 2D2 2L U2 B' 2B F 2R2 B' L' 2R' 2U2 2B' 2D 2U2 3R 2D2 B' F' 2L2 3R' 2B 2F'
*7. *3D' 2B 2F2 2D' 2U2 U L2 3L' 3R' 2R 3F R2 2D2 L2 3L' 3R' 2D2 2L 3L' 2R2 R 2D 2R' 3B2 2F' U L' 3L' 2D2 3U B D L2 3R D' B' 2B' 2L' 3U2 2U2 L2 2D2 3B 3L D 2F' 2R 2F2 D' B2 2B' 2L2 2R' R' 2U2 B 2F' 3R2 U2 2L 2U U2 2R2 2B D 3U L 2D 3U2 2U' 3F' D2 3D' 2L' 2U 2F2 F' D2 2F' 2R U2 2B' 3F 2D 3R' 3F' 2L' 3B2 F' 2D' R' 2U 3B' 3R2 2U 3B' L2 B2 2B2 3R'

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR2- DL1+ UL2+ U0+ R6+ D2- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R2+ D3- L0+ ALL4+ UR UL
*2. *UR1+ DR2+ DL4- UL3+ U1+ R4- D5- L5- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R3- D1- L2- ALL4+ DR DL UL
*3. *UR4+ DR3+ DL4- UL3- U0+ R4- D2+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R4+ D5+ L1+ ALL1+ DR
*4. *UR4+ DR2+ DL3- UL2+ U1+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R3- D1+ L5+ ALL5+ UR DR DL
*5. *UR1+ DR6+ DL2- UL5- U3+ R1+ D2+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U4- R6+ D2- L3- ALL6+ DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U R' U B' L U b u
*2. *U' L R' B' R' B L' R' l' r' b
*3. *U L' U L' R B' U' L U l' b' u'
*4. *U R U' L' B R B' R l' u'
*5. *B L' U B' L R U R' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -2)
*2. *(6, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L U' R L R L' U R' B' U'
*2. *R' L' B' L' R' L' U L' R' B' U'
*3. *U R' U L' B R' B' U' R' B' U'
*4. *R U' B' R B L U' B U' B' U'
*5. *R' L B' R' B' U' R' L R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R' U2 F' R' F2 R F2
*3. *D2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R F2 D L D2 B L
*4. *L' D2 Uw' B' U Fw2 D2 R2 Fw Rw2 R D L2 B2 Rw' R B' Fw2 F2 U' B L Rw D U2 L2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' F Rw Fw' D2 U2 Rw' R D U' R
*5. *D' Fw2 Lw Rw B L' Uw' F L Uw2 B' Rw' D' Fw' Rw2 F2 Dw B2 Bw U' R' D B Bw' Dw' Uw U' Lw Dw2 R2 D B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw Uw L' R2 Dw Rw' D' F' R' U Lw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 F2 Lw' R' F L B2 U Fw' F Rw' Bw' D'
*OH. *R2 F2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' B L' B L' B U2 L' U F2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL1+ UL1- U6+ R5- D6+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R4+ D5+ L5- ALL1- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' U' L U' R L U l r' b'
*Skewb. *B' L B R' U' L B' U L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-2, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 15, 2017)

*2x2: *6.10, (6.15), 5.37, 3.60, (2.69)* = 5.03
3x3: *(19.38), 15.25, 16.70, 16.90, (15.15)* = 16.29
Pyraminx: *(3.51), 3.95, (5.96), 5.02, 4.78* = 4.59
Skewb: *14.83, 17.18, (17.52), 13.25, (13.23)* = 15.09
2-3-4 Relay: 1:33.73*

I like getting in early.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *2x2:
> 3x3:
> 4x4:
> 3x3OH:
> ...


yeah but I ninja'd you on the site, I've already done 2x2 and 3x3 and most of 4x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah but I ninja'd you on the site, I've already done 2x2 and 3x3 and most of 4x4


You were really quick today. I checked right after posting and you already had 2x2x2 done! I was worried our between-weeks bug was back. But no, you were just very fast!


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 15, 2017)

3x3: 14.825, (17.051), 16.822, 10.666, (9.882) = 14.10 //PB and first sub 10
FMC: 61 //first FMC attempt


----------



## AidanNoogie (Aug 15, 2017)

2x2: (7.34), 3.45, 4.30, (3.28), 3.49, = 3.75

3x3: 14.38, (11.14), (17.42), 13.99, 14.81 = 14.39


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 15, 2017)

333: 17.651, 15.715, 14.262, (18.790), (12.541) = 15.88
OH: (33.950), (26.482), 30.615, 29.345, 30.201 = 30.05
444: 1:03.356, (44.194), 53.234, (1:16.863), 59.331 = 58.64 // pop on the first solve; could've been a 56.x average
555: 1:58.350, (1:57.436), 2:04.050, 2:04.912, (2:17.998) = 2:02.44 // someone distracted me on the last solve, but it would've sucked anyway


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2017)

*3bld: *DNF(42.32), DNF(22.71), 20.06= 20.06
*3x3: *DNF(13.63), 8.93, 10.88, 10.86, 13.66= 11.80


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 15, 2017)

*2x2x2: *(4.30), (5.99), 5.78, 4.63, 4.83 = *5.08
3x3x3: *23.94, (37.56), 26.79, (20.12), 24.53 = *25.09
2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:23.13+, DNF, 1:23.30+ = *1:23.13
Pyraminx: *(4.41), 4.74, (7.76), 7.01, 7.00 = *6.25*


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 15, 2017)

*6x6x6*: (6:00.49), 5:29.56, (5:13.62), 5:26.45, 5:40.82 = *5:32.28
7x7x7*: (8:48.93), (8:30.15), 8:30.28, 8:47.48, 8:41.35 = *8:39.71
4x4x4*: (2:04.40), (1:28.10), 1:30.53, 1:28.94, 1:41.52 = *1:33.67
5x5x5*: (3:10.93), 3:05.41, 3:00.39, 3:00.15, (2:59.38) = *3:01.99
2x2x2*: 12.89, (10.01), 10.21, (13.70), 10.37 = *11.16
3x3x3*: 28.93, (23.78), (47.68+), 42.46, 25.04 = *32.15
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:42.29*; 12.82, 33.97, 1:55.49
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:26.66*; 12.13, 38.67, 1:43.55, 2:52.28
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:15.91*; 11.42, 34.40, 1:54.19, 3:03.60, 4:32.27 - fastest 6x6 solve by 14 seconds.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20:52.88*; 9.72, 33.35, 1:34.94, 3:08.14, 5:58.77, 9:27.95 If only I had an average 7x7 solve!
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:20.50), (47.03), 1:12.00, 1:06.69, 49.12 = *1:02.61
Megaminx*: (3:27.48), (2:56.01), 3:19.21, 3:18.35, 3:16.78 = *3:18.12
3x3x3 with feet*: 2:29.60, (2:44.70), (2:07.75), 2:28.68, 2:15.75 = *2:24.68
Square-1*: 1:43.47, (2:27.45), 2:26.94, (1:33.74), 2:24.61 = *2:11.68*


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:10.19, 1:14.37, (1:16.85), 1:13.29, (1:05.31) = 1:12.62 gosh at this speed won't even have a slight _chance_ at podiuming at Michigan


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

*MBLD: 18/20 38:39 *// memo was 25:37
*3x3:* 11.66, 11.05, (11.70), (9.26), 9.67 *= 10.79
4x4: *(46.43), 43.45, 44.86, 40.29, (35.10) *= 42.87
3x3 OH: *18.03, (15.81), 16.21, (18.58),17.31* = 17.18
Pyraminx:* 2.31, 2.70, 5.47, 2.43, 4.79 *= 3.31
4BLD: *DNF, 3:13.13, 2:42.45 *= 2:42.45*


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 17, 2017)

Unfortunately i have forgotten my password and my username is already in use with that, what shall i do?


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 17, 2017)

Just do it here on the forums page.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 17, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Just do it here on the forums page.


Cool! Thanks, will do. Didn't realise that haha


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 17, 2017)

*3x3: *
avg of 5: 9.86

Time List:
1. (11.17)
2. (8.61)
3. 9.97
4. 9.54
5. 10.07

*SQ-1:
REALLY BAD RESULTS *
avg of 5: 14.67

Time List:
1. 15.35 
2. (10.67) 
3. 13.08 
4. (16.27) 
5. 15.58

*2+3+4 Relay:*

*bad again  i swear i'm faster. Used 15s inspection and overinspected so +2.*

1:04.07+

*2x2: *4.83 avg5, 5.08 (5.94) 4,24 5.15 (4.17)

*3X3 BLD: 
Pretty good considering i haven't practiced in months and haven't got an official success since mid 2016*

45.00 DNF(48.90) DNF(51.70)

*Will do more before this week's comp ends and will post here*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 18, 2017)

3x3:
4x4: 51.630, 56.671+, (57.949), (49.817), 51.067 = 53.123
OH:
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF // good times at least. (first two sub 3)
MBLD: DNF // (0/3 in 34:32) terrible attempt.
Pyraminx: (8.471), 8.502, (12.780+), 8.639, 9.905 = 9.015
Square-1: 35.393, (DNF), 32.699, 34.390, (29.996) = 34.161


----------



## Theo Leinad (Aug 18, 2017)

*3x3x3:* 48.41 - 32.36 - (32.18) - (53.35) - 37.39 = *AVG 39.38*

*FMC: *


Spoiler



*Scramble: *
B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D' B R2 F' D2 F2 L D'
*Solve: *
L F2 U R B' (Cross) x5
R B' U' B (Pair) x4
U' R2 U' F R F' (Diamond) x6
U' B U2 B' (F2L-1) x4
U L' U2 L2 F' L' F2 (F2L) x7
U R U' R' F' (OLL) x5
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U' (PLL) x11


*TOTAL 42*

Not bad for a half and hour try (gtg to bed)


----------



## muchacho (Aug 18, 2017)

*3x3*: 18.44, (19.14), 18.76, 17.29, (16.52) = *18.16*


----------



## arquillian (Aug 20, 2017)

2: 2.80, 3.80, 2.34, 3.37, 1.52 = 2.84
3: 10.97, 11.70, 13.56, 11.07, 10.55 = 11.24
4: 43.05, 47.38, 44.48, 45.54, 52.25 = 45.80
5: 1:39.47, 1:25.62, 1:23.88, 1:19.41, 1:15.87 = 1:22.97
6: 2:28.36, 2:16.69, 2:32.94, 2:13.52, 2:18.68 = 2:21.25
7: 3:34.11, 3:46.88, 3:39.59, 3:42.11, 3:29.18 = 3:38.60
2bld: 9.80, 17.25, 18.69 = 9.80
3bld: 39.46, 49.26, 53.04 = 39.46
4bld: 4:32.13, dns, dns
oh: 22.14, 20.74, 28.26, 23.28, 21.23 = 22.22
mts: 56.24, 45.97, 57.98, DNF, 44.70 = 53.16
feet: 1:34.75, 59.30, 1:40.81, 1:30.51, 1:32.54 = 1:32.60
mega: 1:29.89, 1:20.26, 1:33.73, 1:17.14, 1:34.79 = 1:27.96
pyra: 4.27, 4.79, 9.67, 4.28, 5.92 = 5.00 //wat
sq1: 18.80, 18.52, 22.28, 24.70, 33.30 = 21.92
Relays:
2-4: 57.66
2-5: 2:16.98
2-6: 4:49.73
2-7: 8:44.32
Mini Guildford: 5:45.70


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 20, 2017)

*3x3: *(19.14), (24.72), 19.57, 23.58, 20.54 = *21.23*


----------



## Alea (Aug 21, 2017)

*2x2: *5.82, (10.51), 10.45, 7.73, (2.67) => *8.00
3x3:* (17.29), 18.41, 18.02, (24.49), 24.47=>*20.30
4x4:* 1:14.65, 1:16.41, 1:19.81, (1:22.78), (1:02.89)=> *1:16.96
5x5: *2:07.56, (2:19.97), (1:58.47), 2:16.45, 2:18.47=>* 2:14.17
6x6:* 4:55.71, 4:55.09, 4:59.17, (4:28.76), (5:11.55)=> *4:56.66
7x7:* (6:31.82), 6:44.47, (7:33.93), 7:00.63, 6:44.62=>* 6:49.91
OH:* 29.81, (29.44), 30.36, 33.66, (37.84)=> *31.08*


----------



## sqAree (Aug 21, 2017)

*OH:* 20.23, (16.72), 22.75, (24.18), 18.57 = *20.52*


----------



## Sue Doenim (Aug 21, 2017)

This my first time doing this, so tell me if I'm doing anything wrong.
*2x2: *8.71, 9.92, (10.28), 9.23, (2.04)=*9.28
3x3: *26.70, 26.37, (21.62), (27.74), 26.16=*26.41
4x4: *(2:51.96), 2:34.47, (1:50.65), 2:16.53, 2:24.56=*2:25.19
3x3 OH: *46.46+, 35.42, 42.50, (1:06.12), (34.83)=*41.46
FMC: 59*


Spoiler: Solution



Really bad; my first try.
F2 L2 F' L' U R2 F2 B' L B2 F' D' R D' R F' R F2 D' L D' R' B D' B D R -Pseudo F2L
B D R D' R' B' F L D L' D' F' -LL edges
x2 B2 D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B F' B' U2 B U2 B' U2 B U2 F2- LL corners


*2BLD: *1:08.82, DNF, DNF=*1:08.82
3BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF=*DNF
Mega: *3:34.62, 3:18.84, (4:08.08), 3:18.67, (3:10.67)=*3:23.97 
Pyraminx: *(24.52), (6.86), 14.09, 7.97, 13.47=*11.84
SQ1: *(2:02.53), 55.20, 46.16, 43.22, (35.19)=*48.19*


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 21, 2017)

2x2x2: (7.88), 6.53, 6.41, 6.04, (4.87)-> 6.33
3x3x3: 15.69, (17.04), 16.69, 15.28, (13.92)-> 15.89
4x4x4: 1:16.42, (1:19.30), (1:12.36), 1:15.79, 1:15.78-> 1:16.00
5x5x5: (2:58.76), 2:33.79, 2:39.55, 2:35.33, (2:31.45)-> 2:36.22
2x2x2BLD: 1:05.21, 1:13.80, 1:28.22-> 1:05.21
3x3x3BLD: 3:49.43, 4:04.85, 4:19.58-> 3:49.43
3x3x3OH: 36.81, (29.79), 31.18, (38.70), 34.82-> 34.27
3x3 MTS: (DNF), 1:22.38, (1:09.70), 1:36.97, 1:16.66-> 1:25.34
234-> 1:43.10
2345-> 4:19.15
sq-1: 46.40, 52.85, (DNF), 43.71, (34.46)-> 47.65
skewb: 9.56, (14.53), 9.59, 6.58, (4.78)-> 8.58
FMC: 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U' B' U' B2 L2 B' L' B' L' B L R' B' U' B L' U R U' L U B' U2 B L' B D2 F2 D F U' L2

(L2 U F' D' F2 D2) //2x2x2
(B' L B' U2) //pseudo 2x2x3
U' B' U' B2 L2 B' L' //f2l-1
B' L' B L //f2l
R' B' U' B U R * B' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * R' U' L' U R U' L U (4 moves canceled)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2017)

Results week 33, very very close at the podium: congrats to DGCubes, Isaac and arquillian!

*2x2x2*(44)

 1.67 WACWCA
 2.37 Isaac Lai
 2.43 Sean Hartman
 2.53 applezfall
 2.58 Competition Cuber
 2.84 arquillian
 3.13 cuberkid10
 3.20 FastCubeMaster
 3.51 JustinTimeCuber
 3.65 SolveThatCube
 3.75 AidanNoogie
 4.01 DGCubes
 4.31 Tx789
 4.43 [email protected]
 4.56 Metallic Silver
 4.60 typeman5
 4.69 T1_M0
 4.74 solargaming143
 4.86 [email protected]
 4.88 username...
 5.02 CornerCutter
 5.02 SpeedCuber71
 5.08 Dale Nash
 5.09 LegendaryMJS
 5.42 Kian
 5.69 The Blockhead
 6.01 obelisk477
 6.11 LostGent
 6.25 GarethBert11
 6.33 Bogdan
 6.45 h2f
 6.57 tigermaxi
 7.09 Bubbagrub
 7.11 Aerospry
 7.90 Thrasher989
 7.98 theos
 8.00 Alea
 8.91 Mike Hughey
 9.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.29 Sue Doenim
 10.56 RyuKagamine
 11.16 One Wheel
 11.31 MatsBergsten
 15.76 Jacck
*3x3x3 *(56)

 9.33 Isaac Lai
 9.65 cuberkid10
 9.86 SpeedCuber71
 9.97 Sean Hartman
 10.13 JustinTimeCuber
 10.20 FastCubeMaster
 10.28 SolveThatCube
 10.79 the super cuber
 10.83 qaz
 11.25 arquillian
 11.59 Competition Cuber
 11.80 Daniel Lin
 12.21 DGCubes
 12.45 obelisk477
 12.63 typeman5
 13.46 Keroma12
 13.61 Kian
 13.86 YoAkshYo
 13.99 LostGent
 14.10 Agguzi
 14.39 AidanNoogie
 15.01 GarethBert11
 15.66 applezfall
 15.87 xyzzy
 15.89 Bogdan
 16.27 h2f
 16.28 CornerCutter
 16.61 Kenneth Svendson
 17.39 LegendaryMJS
 17.66 T1_M0
 17.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.06 tigermaxi
 18.16 muchacho
 19.36 rj
 19.42 [email protected]
 19.50 SpeedySloth
 19.90 solargaming143
 20.30 Alea
 20.34 Aerospry
 20.50 LPAlog
 21.23 xbrandationx
 21.59 username...
 21.75 Thrasher989
 22.63 Mike Hughey
 24.57 The Blockhead
 24.99 Bubbagrub
 25.04 kprox1994
 25.09 Dale Nash
 25.15 theos
 26.41 Sue Doenim
 26.56 [email protected]
 31.15 RyuKagamine
 32.14 One Wheel
 33.18 Jacck
 37.78 MatsBergsten
 39.39 Theo Leinad
*4x4x4*(33)

 31.27 cuberkid10
 36.93 Isaac Lai
 37.22 Sean Hartman
 42.87 the super cuber
 45.80 arquillian
 47.45 SolveThatCube
 47.86 DGCubes
 50.21 Competition Cuber
 51.19 JustinTimeCuber
 53.12 Ordway Persyn
 57.32 Kian
 58.64 xyzzy
 1:00.80 typeman5
 1:03.21 obelisk477
 1:04.09 GarethBert11
 1:04.38 LegendaryMJS
 1:11.62 The Blockhead
 1:15.24 T1_M0
 1:16.00 Bogdan
 1:16.96 Alea
 1:17.81 h2f
 1:22.87 Bubbagrub
 1:24.83 Mike Hughey
 1:25.71 applezfall
 1:28.85 Aerospry
 1:33.66 One Wheel
 1:38.88 LPAlog
 1:47.54 theos
 1:47.89 RyuKagamine
 2:00.65 MatsBergsten
 2:01.42 Jacck
 2:25.19 Sue Doenim
 2:32.93 Thrasher989
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:18.13 Isaac Lai
 1:18.43 Sean Hartman
 1:22.97 arquillian
 1:48.84 DGCubes
 1:51.59 Kian
 1:52.13 obelisk477
 2:02.44 xyzzy
 2:11.00 Competition Cuber
 2:14.16 Alea
 2:16.84 The Blockhead
 2:29.06 Mike Hughey
 2:36.22 Bogdan
 2:37.67 T1_M0
 2:57.67 RyuKagamine
 3:01.98 One Wheel
 3:27.15 Jacck
 3:28.41 theos
 4:08.47 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:21.24 arquillian
 2:56.31 Isaac Lai
 3:42.22 DGCubes
 3:53.77 Kian
 4:25.51 obelisk477
 4:32.89 The Blockhead
 4:56.66 Alea
 5:06.51 RyuKagamine
 5:14.31 T1_M0
 5:32.28 One Wheel
 5:34.34 Mike Hughey
 6:21.68 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:38.60 arquillian
 5:00.33 DGCubes
 6:49.91 Alea
 7:04.22 The Blockhead
 8:07.19 Mike Hughey
 8:16.24 RyuKagamine
 8:37.79 T1_M0
 8:39.70 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 14.83 Sean Hartman
 15.68 Isaac Lai
 17.14 the super cuber
 17.70 cuberkid10
 18.06 typeman5
 20.20 FastCubeMaster
 20.52 sqAree
 20.96 YoAkshYo
 21.50 DGCubes
 22.22 arquillian
 22.82 Kian
 23.84 JustinTimeCuber
 24.74 Keroma12
 29.55 Competition Cuber
 30.05 xyzzy
 31.28 Alea
 34.27 Bogdan
 36.70 applezfall
 39.28 T1_M0
 39.45 Aerospry
 41.46 Sue Doenim
 41.89 LPAlog
 42.33 tigermaxi
 44.56 LegendaryMJS
 44.76 Bubbagrub
 51.62 RyuKagamine
 53.51 The Blockhead
 54.87 Mike Hughey
 1:02.60 One Wheel
 1:18.99 Jacck
 1:31.95 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 43.53 DGCubes
 1:07.96 Bubbagrub
 1:32.60 arquillian
 1:50.65 T1_M0
 2:24.68 One Wheel
 2:37.61 RyuKagamine
 3:51.96 Mike Hughey
 5:50.30 The Blockhead
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 5.19 applezfall
 8.13 Sean Hartman
 9.80 arquillian
 11.36 Isaac Lai
 17.07 T1_M0
 21.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.38 h2f
 23.87 Mike Hughey
 29.79 MatsBergsten
 34.44 DGCubes
 35.44 Jacck
 45.53 GarethBert11
 51.90 Bubbagrub
 1:05.21 Bogdan
 1:08.82 Sue Doenim
 1:18.31 RyuKagamine
 1:23.13 Dale Nash
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 20.06 Daniel Lin
 39.46 arquillian
 45.00 SpeedCuber71
 1:09.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:17.73 Mike Hughey
 1:21.39 DGCubes
 1:22.19 YoAkshYo
 1:23.80 T1_M0
 1:28.28 h2f
 1:54.23 MatsBergsten
 2:28.29 Isaac Lai
 3:04.35 Bubbagrub
 3:14.21 Jacck
 3:36.80 GarethBert11
 3:49.43 Bogdan
 5:05.74 RyuKagamine
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:42.45 the super cuber
 4:32.13 arquillian
 6:55.18 T1_M0
 7:19.53 MatsBergsten
 7:30.97 Mike Hughey
12:09.38 Jacck
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:15.37 Mike Hughey
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

18/20 (38:39)  the super cuber
9/11 (58:01)  MatsBergsten
11/16 (56:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/7 (60:00)  FastCubeMaster
2/2 ( 8:12)  Mike Hughey
4/7 (24:05)  T1_M0
0/2 (20:00)  Ordway Persyn
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.40 arquillian
 1:14.21 T1_M0
 1:16.01 Isaac Lai
 1:25.34 Bogdan
 1:31.04 DGCubes
 1:33.77 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 51.93 cuberkid10
 52.12 Isaac Lai
 57.66 arquillian
 1:04.07 SpeedCuber71
 1:06.78 Competition Cuber
 1:07.33 DGCubes
 1:19.91 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.86 obelisk477
 1:33.54 T1_M0
 1:33.73 CornerCutter
 1:39.24 LegendaryMJS
 1:42.20 solargaming143
 1:43.10 Bogdan
 1:44.07 GarethBert11
 1:46.26 Kian
 1:50.53 Bubbagrub
 2:02.49 Mike Hughey
 2:09.43 theos
 2:11.48 The Blockhead
 2:25.14 RyuKagamine
 2:42.29 One Wheel
 3:42.27 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:00.13 Isaac Lai
 2:16.98 arquillian
 2:45.16 DGCubes
 3:19.62 Kian
 3:20.45 Competition Cuber
 3:29.27 obelisk477
 3:38.24 Kenneth Svendson
 4:19.15 Bogdan
 4:27.93 T1_M0
 4:34.41 Mike Hughey
 4:36.53 The Blockhead
 5:26.66 One Wheel
 5:51.03 RyuKagamine
 5:56.93 theos
 6:51.76 Jacck
 7:29.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 4:49.73 arquillian
 5:22.09 Isaac Lai
 8:17.54 Kenneth Svendson
 8:59.82 The Blockhead
10:10.96 Mike Hughey
10:15.91 One Wheel
10:20.17 T1_M0
11:34.55 RyuKagamine
14:03.35 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)

 8:44.32 arquillian
10:54.05 DGCubes
16:03.04 Kenneth Svendson
16:18.04 The Blockhead
17:10.33 Mike Hughey
18:24.29 T1_M0
19:13.76 RyuKagamine
20:52.88 One Wheel
 DNF Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 5:40.22 DGCubes
 5:45.70 arquillian
 9:00.54 The Blockhead
11:43.17 Mike Hughey
12:22.91 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(3)

 30.29 DGCubes
 58.76 The Blockhead
 1:55.84 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(23)

 4.07 Sean Hartman
 4.11 Isaac Lai
 5.84 DGCubes
 5.90 Competition Cuber
 6.69 cuberkid10
 6.92 Tx789
 7.54 applezfall
 7.58 SolveThatCube
 8.58 Bogdan
 9.26 Bubbagrub
 9.26 FastCubeMaster
 10.38 T1_M0
 10.49 GarethBert11
 12.32 tigermaxi
 13.78 The Blockhead
 15.09 CornerCutter
 15.94 Aerospry
 16.38 theos
 17.15 LegendaryMJS
 18.27 RyuKagamine
 22.86 Mike Hughey
 25.07 MatsBergsten
 27.43 Jacck
*Clock*(4)

 15.58 RyuKagamine
 15.81 DGCubes
 22.67 The Blockhead
 27.22 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(27)

 2.50 DGCubes
 3.21 applezfall
 3.31 the super cuber
 3.51 Sean Hartman
 4.07 FastCubeMaster
 4.17 Isaac Lai
 4.36 SolveThatCube
 4.58 CornerCutter
 4.79 Competition Cuber
 5.00 arquillian
 5.20 cuberkid10
 6.25 Dale Nash
 6.29 JustinTimeCuber
 6.55 T1_M0
 6.85 YoAkshYo
 7.48 GarethBert11
 8.48 LegendaryMJS
 8.68 tigermaxi
 9.01 Ordway Persyn
 10.50 Kian
 10.94 Aerospry
 11.84 Sue Doenim
 15.60 Mike Hughey
 16.26 The Blockhead
 16.74 RyuKagamine
 16.96 Jacck
 36.80 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(17)

 54.39 Isaac Lai
 1:00.21 cuberkid10
 1:12.62 GenTheThief
 1:13.02 DGCubes
 1:27.96 arquillian
 1:56.91 Blablabla
 2:00.20 obelisk477
 2:18.55 applezfall
 2:22.20 The Blockhead
 2:34.96 T1_M0
 2:54.59 tigermaxi
 3:18.11 One Wheel
 3:21.79 Mike Hughey
 3:24.04 Sue Doenim
 3:30.50 RyuKagamine
 4:22.55 theos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(25)

 14.15 Isaac Lai
 14.64 cuberkid10
 14.67 SpeedCuber71
 19.96 Competition Cuber
 21.93 arquillian
 22.27 Sean Hartman
 22.38 DGCubes
 28.49 FastCubeMaster
 30.96 applezfall
 32.18 YoAkshYo
 34.15 T1_M0
 34.16 Ordway Persyn
 38.04 Bubbagrub
 38.11 SolveThatCube
 42.28 JustinTimeCuber
 42.50 h2f
 44.16 Mike Hughey
 47.65 Bogdan
 48.19 Sue Doenim
 56.07 RyuKagamine
 59.37 The Blockhead
 1:01.77 Aerospry
 1:26.32 Jacck
 2:11.67 One Wheel
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

25 CyanSandwich
28 qaz
30 Jacck
32 Bogdan
33 theos
34 Isaac Lai
34 Bubbagrub
35 Mike Hughey
38 DGCubes
42 Theo Leinad
43 T1_M0
47 applezfall
59 Sue Doenim
61 Agguzi
67 The Blockhead
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

433 DGCubes
432 Isaac Lai
427 arquillian
348 T1_M0
310 Mike Hughey
287 Sean Hartman
279 cuberkid10
263 Competition Cuber
230 applezfall
214 FastCubeMaster
214 The Blockhead
207 Bogdan
202 the super cuber
189 Kian
180 MatsBergsten
178 SolveThatCube
178 JustinTimeCuber
175 RyuKagamine
170 obelisk477
164 Jacck
162 Bubbagrub
155 SpeedCuber71
141 GarethBert11
133 h2f
132 typeman5
125 YoAkshYo
122 LegendaryMJS
113 Deri Nata Wijaya
112 Alea
111 One Wheel
106 CornerCutter
100 xyzzy
93 Sue Doenim
90 tigermaxi
88 theos
88 Aerospry
87 Kenneth Svendson
76 qaz
75 AidanNoogie
75 Keroma12
74 Daniel Lin
72 Ordway Persyn
66 solargaming143
60 Dale Nash
60 LostGent
58 [email protected]
53 Agguzi
53 Tx789
46 WACWCA
45 username...
45 LPAlog
34 sqAree
34 Thrasher989
32 Metallic Silver
28 [email protected]
27 muchacho
26 rj
26 CyanSandwich
24 SpeedySloth
21 Theo Leinad
19 GenTheThief
19 xbrandationx
18 kprox1994
16 Blablabla
9 [email protected]


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 22, 2017)

Whoa, very close podium. And then a huge gap between me and the podium. I need to come up with something to podium


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 22, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 33, very very close at the podium: congrats to DGCubes, Isaac and arquillian!
> 
> *2x2x2*(44)
> 
> ...


Great!  Also, who won the gift card ?


----------



## arquillian (Aug 22, 2017)

Damn, 3rd. Haven't won since I came back to college and stopped having the time to do multi lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Great!  Also, who won the gift card ?


I usually wait a while (for complaints and errors) before I hold the lottery. In a couple of hours you'll see .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2017)

The gift card lottery from the Cubicle. This week "only" 65 competitors. 
Who will win $15? We choose the wheel with 65 fields and set it spinning, whooppppeee!

Turning, slowing... slowly stopping at number... *3!!*
First time (I think) someone at the podium won. And the winner is... *arquillian!*
(perhaps lucky you did not have time for Multi then !!)


----------

